# Book - The Guerrilla Factory: The Making of Special Forces Officers, the Green Berets



## ReubenB (Feb 4, 2014)

Anyone give this book a read willing to share their thoughts & opinions? Considering of downloading a copy to the Kindle.


----------



## Flagg (Feb 5, 2014)

I rate the book pretty highly.

I think it gives the best in depth description and understanding of the modern Q course currently in mass media open source.

But having said that I'd give it a 7.5 out of 10, a bit behind Dick Couch's book "Chosen Soldier" which offers a similar 3rd person(instead of 1st person) narrative.

As far as 1st person narrative for US Army SF books, I'm a huge fan of Col Banks' book "From OSS to Green Beret" about the formation of US Army SF as well as the book "Bank's Bandits" by Edward Fitzgerald.

Just my 0.02c


----------



## ReubenB (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the tips. I've read Couch's book. I'll have to look up "From OSS to Green Beret" and "Bank's Bandits" by Edward Fitzgerald.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 5, 2014)

If you can find it I recommend "The Company They Keep" by AJ Simons.

In the Amazon link, the cover they show is a pic of my Team, yes, I'm on it.


----------



## Sendero (Feb 5, 2014)

x SF med said:


> If you can find it I recommend "The Company They Keep" by AJ Simons.
> 
> In the Amazon link, the cover they show is a pic of my Team, yes, I'm on it.



X2

This is one of the best books I've read on the US Army Special Forces and the men who serve on an ODA. I've read it a few times.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 5, 2014)

x SF med said:


> If you can find it I recommend "The Company They Keep" by AJ Simons.
> 
> In the Amazon link, the cover they show is a pic of my Team, yes, I'm on it.


That was a very interesting book.  I thought allowing her to hang with the one ODA (she did not paint in a favorable light) was an interesting decision.


----------



## Sendero (Feb 5, 2014)

@SOWT, Good point and the fact she is married to a guy in SF.  Very interesting.

 I think, after this reminder, I'm going to read it again.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 5, 2014)

As a note, the cover pic is not the team in the book, it was taken at 10th Group during a Group Formation.  One of the guys in that pic ended up as a CSM.


----------



## Dame (Feb 6, 2014)

x SF med said:


> If you can find it I recommend "The Company They Keep" by AJ Simons.
> 
> In the Amazon link, the cover they show is a pic of my Team, yes, I'm on it.


Oh I am so buying it in hardcover and making you sign it over your pic. It'll go on the same shelf with the autographed Brad Thor and Chris Kyle books.

ETA: The sepia tone does nothing for your pink hair.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 6, 2014)

Dame said:


> Oh I am so buying it in hardcover and making you sign it over your pic. It'll go on the same shelf with the autographed Brad Thor and Chris Kyle books.
> 
> ETA: The sepia tone does nothing for your pink hair.



The sepia tone and pixellation were for security when it was published.


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 6, 2014)

My HTT guy worked for the author prior to his deployment with us.  It's next in the hopper to read.


----------



## tigerstr (Feb 23, 2014)

ReubenB said:


> Thanks for the tips. I've read Couch's book. I'll have to look up "From OSS to Green Beret" and "Bank's Bandits" by Edward Fitzgerald.



I think the first person perspective of Guerrilla factory is worth a read too.


----------



## dmcgill (Feb 23, 2014)

A little bit different than Chosen Soldier. I enjoyed it.


----------



## SemperMoto (May 19, 2014)

I read it and really enjoyed it.
Will definately look for "The Company They Keep"!


----------

